# i7 6700(T) passiv kühlen



## MilesEdgeworth (5. Januar 2016)

*i7 6700(T) passiv kühlen*

Mir ist zwar klar, dass Passivkühlung verpöhnt ist, dennoch würde ich mich gerne an dieses Experiment wagen. 
Es soll keine Grafikkarte verbaut werden, folglich wird die einzige weitere nennenswert heizende Komponente (neben dem i7 6700(T)) ein Seasonic X-460 sein.  Das Gehäuse ist ein Fractal Design Define R5, wenn es die Temperaturen zulassen werde ich auch hier mit ausgeschalteten Lüftern experimentieren. 
Als Kühler habe ich derzeit den Noctua NH-D14 im Auge, da der Anpressdruck der üblicherweise empfohlenen Thermalright Kühler nach PCGH 02/16 extrem hoch ist. Sollte ich mir da keine Sorgen machen und dennoch zum Thermalright HR-02 / HR-22 greifen oder ist der Noctua ebenfalls geeignet?

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus!


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: i7 6700(T) passiv kühlen*

Vielleicht ein Le Grande Macho? 
Bei irrelevantem Budget vielleicht sogar etwas Richtung NoFan?

Ansonsten mal hier rein schauen:
Noctua NH-D15 im Test - Hardwareluxx


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: i7 6700(T) passiv kühlen*

Den Test habe ich bereits gelesen, danke trotzdem!

Der Grande Macho dürfte doch ebenfalls das Problem des Anpressdrucks haben? Die NoFans würde ich bei positiven Berichten ebenfalls in Betracht ziehen, ob der Kühler jetzt 80€ oder 100€ kostet ist dann auch egal..


----------



## Combi (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: i7 6700(T) passiv kühlen*

wenn du wirklich passiv kühlen willst,
brauchst du die größtmögliche oberfläche.
da kommst du mit nem standard cpu-kühler nicht hin.egal wie gut und teuer.
du wirst um den nofan nicht herum kommen.
wenn der nofan für die tdp der cpu geeignet ist,nimm den.
da du nur cpu mit igpu nutzen willst,wird die cpu richtig heizen.
es gilt das prinzip ,wie bei wasserkühlungen,kühlung kann nur verbessert werden,durch mehr oberfläche.
und der nofan hat die größte oberfläche.
bin gespannt,wie dein experiment ausfällt.


----------



## Malc0m (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: i7 6700(T) passiv kühlen*

Ihr habt schon gelesen, das er einen i7 6700(T) verbauen will, welcher nur eine TPD von 35W hat?
Glaub da ist es dann egal ob man einen NH-D14/15 Kühlkörper nimmt oder einen NoFan , Wobei dann würde ich auch eher den NoFan nehmen weil er speziel darauf ausgelegt ist.
Außer man kommt günstig an einen NH-D Kühlkörper ohne Lüfter ran, wo dann der Preisunterschied schon etwas mehr betragen würde.


----------



## freezy94 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: i7 6700(T) passiv kühlen*

Ich würde dir ebenfalls zu einem NoFan raten.

Meine Erfahrung: Ich hatte auf meinem i5 einen Brocken 2 und nur 2 Gehäuselüfter und konnte die CPU mit UV und OC auf 4.00 GHz (GPU Luftgekühlt, damals GTX 660 SLI) unter 85 Grad in Prime halten...


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: i7 6700(T) passiv kühlen*

Der 6700T ist leider kaum lieferbar, weshalb ich mich da noch nicht festgelegt habe. Wenn nötig könnte ich aber sicher auch den 6700 leicht in der TDP drosseln.

Nach Spezifikation müsste ja bereits der "Nofan CR-80EH Passiv" genügen? Schließlich ist der für bis zu 80W freigegeben und mit ~55€ vergleichsweise günstig. Jedenfalls sprechen die Bewertungen bei Mindfactory dafür. In Prime darf die CPU von mir aus auch 90°C heiß werden, da der Anwendungsfall völlig praxisfern ist.


----------



## Abductee (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: i7 6700(T) passiv kühlen*

Ich würd lieber den Macho nehmen, der ist deutlich leistungsstärker und könnte später auch mit einem Lüfter ausgestattet werden.
Zudem versperrt er dir nicht den ersten PCIE-Slot.

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Zero Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mit der Lufthutze ist der fast so gut wie mit einem eigenen Lüfter.
Den Gehäuselüfter dahinter (oder darüber) kannst du ja semi-passiv ausführen.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: i7 6700(T) passiv kühlen*

Das mit dem PCIe Slot ist natürlich etwas ungeschickt, auch wenn es mich zunächst nicht betreffen wird..

Muss ich mir da beim Transport des Rechners nicht Sorgen um die CPU machen? Der HR-02 liegt ja in einer ähnlichen Region wie der Mugen 4 bezüglich des Anpressdrucks...


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: i7 6700(T) passiv kühlen*

Nachdem ich herausgefunden habe, dass Thermalright kostenlos zustätzliche Abstandshalter liefert habe ich mich für den Grand Macho entschieden. Mit <60€ ist der sogar relativ günstig. 
Falls es wen interessiert, so sieht dann das Setup aus:

i7 6700
Gigabyte GA-Z170X-UD5 TH
16GB HyperX FURY schwarz DDR4-2666 (nach Artikelbeschreibung ein Dual-Kit)
Thermalright Le Grand Macho

Verbaut werden soll das System in einem Define R5, wobei die Deckplatten auf der Oberseite abgenommen werden und die Gehäuselüfter zunächst vom Strom getrennt und später wenn möglich völlig ausgebaut werden sollen.


----------



## Adi1 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: i7 6700(T) passiv kühlen*



MilesEdgeworth schrieb:


> Muss ich mir da beim Transport des Rechners nicht Sorgen um die CPU machen? Der HR-02 liegt ja in einer ähnlichen Region wie der Mugen 4 bezüglich des Anpressdrucks...



Nee, brauchst du dir nicht machen, der Macho ist ja noch harmlos


----------

